# VM - Sprache umstellen



## Guest (19. Aug 2005)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne die Sprache der JVM umstellen. Ich habe es mal mit

```
System.setProperty("user.language", "en")
```
probiert, was aber nicht funktioniert.

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## stev.glasow (19. Aug 2005)

Was meinst du?


----------



## Guest (19. Aug 2005)

Ich möchte in meinem Programm die Sprache umstellen können (z.B. von Deutsch auf Englisch). Das Problem ist nun, dass sich die Sprache bestimmter Swing-Komponenten (z.B. JFileChooser und PrinterJob.PrintDialog) offensichtlich nach der Spracheinstellung der JVM richten.

Damit der User die Sprache meiner Applikation zur Laufzeit umstellen kann, muß ich auch die Spracheeinstellung dieser Komponenten ändern (also die Spracheinstellung der JVM).

Ich habe mal wo gelesen, dass man die Spracheinstellung beim Start der Applikation als VM - Parameter mitgeben kann. Ich brauche das aber zur Laufzeit. Da es ein System-Property "user.language" gibt, dachte ich, dass es damit klappen könnte. Leider hatte das Setzen dieser Einstellung keinen Effekt.  :cry:


----------



## stev.glasow (19. Aug 2005)

Entweder startest du das Programm über :
java -Duser.language=en neKlasse

oder du schreibst folgendes:

```
Locale loc = Locale.ENGLISH;
JComponent.setDefaultLocale(loc);  
Locale.setDefault(loc);  // am besten auch gleich
```

Hab's mit nem JFileChooser getestet und ging auch ^^


```
JFileChooser fc = new JFileChooser();
fc.showDialog(null, "sd");
		
Locale loc = Locale.ENGLISH;
Locale.setDefault(loc); 
JComponent.setDefaultLocale(loc); 
	
fc = new JFileChooser();
fc.showDialog(null, "sd");
```
Erst kam ein deutscher dann ein englischer Dialog - was nicht ging war, dass man  fc = new JFileChooser(); beim zweiten JFileChooser einfach wegläßt  und den ersten JFileChooser nutzt.


----------



## Guest (19. Aug 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Lösung!  :toll:


----------

